# Anon Fogging up - is this normal?



## Zoster (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey all!

I decided to get some hi quality head gear this year, so i bought a K2 Rival Pro Helmet and a pair of Anon Insurgent googles with the Blue Lagoon lens.

Here's the deal, walking for about 10-15 minutes to a park, while wearing both my helmet and goggles (on my face, without a mask/bandana), the lens gradually fogged up, starting from the top, so when i got there, more than half was blurry. Is this to be expected even from supposedly hi-quality products like these, if i am not going downhill? 
(Tempertature was about -5 Celsuis / 23 Fahrenheit. I didn't wipe the inside of the goggles or any other shenanigans like that)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The worst fogging I've ever had was with my Anon Insurgent goggles about 3 weeks ago. It was like -10ºf and the fog on the inside of my lens froze before it evaporated. It gradually got worse until it was like I was looking through frosted glass. I eventually went in to the lodge until they defrosted and I shook them out. 

I've worn them a few times since and not had fogging problems at all. Not sure what the deal was.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lots of things can make goggles fog, 99% of them have nothing to do with the goggles. The inside of them is like 96 degrees and the outside is freezing. Add exercise (your body heat vents vertically, straight into the foam on your gogs from your chest), and the slightest bit of moisture (not only sweat, but humidity, and even snow too)...tadaaa.....

gogs are the one piece of gear that require a little attention the whole time or else they can go to shit quickly (being mindful of snow, not breathing so that your wet exhale goes right up your face, thru the foam, etc)


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

klinger, to expand on my incident. This all happened between putting my goggles on and strapping in for the first time and day and taking the lift up. By the time I got to the top of the lift I had a solid sheet of ice on the inside of my goggles. I then rode down to the lodge alternating taking my goggles off and trying to ride without freezing my eyeballs. Unexplained and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea, it doesn't take much, is all I'm saying. Even as dry as it is here in CO, sometimes it is more humid than others, my goggles notice it first.

Some possible factors: goggles started out cold, goggles started out warm, your face was cold, your face was hot when you put them on, moisture from somewhere....hasn't happened since?

Environmental factor still seems to me to be the culprit, not the goggles.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yea, it doesn't take much, is all I'm saying. Even as dry as it is here in CO, sometimes it is more humid than others, my goggles notice it first.
> 
> Some possible factors: goggles started out cold, goggles started out warm, your face was cold when you put them on, moisture from somewhere....hasn't happened since?
> 
> Environmental factor still seems to me to be the culprit, not the goggles.


You're probably right :thumbsup:


----------



## woopadydoo (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the exact same prob with my m1's. All I can figure is that the days I work up any kind of a sweat (which is most) they fog up (and freeze) so much that I have to go in and thaw them out. Total bs if you ask me!! Not sure if that would be the case with all goggles but my old cheap-o oakley's never did it once. Pretty sure I've wasted a bunch of money on these things.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting. Some goggles are definitely more prone to fogging than others. Gonna pay attention to this thread. I really want a pair of M2s, but I'm a heat factory so goggle fogging is an issue for me. If Anons are more prone to fogging, then I'll probably grab some Smith I/Os instead.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Curious thought, but how well do your goggles fit?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

boarderaholic said:


> Curious thought, but how well do your goggles fit?


Yep, good call. If you've got gaps, you're gonna have fogging. My old Smith Phenoms never had fogging issues until recently when the surrounding foam started to break down. You gotta have a good seal or you're gonna have fogging.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Fit around the face definitely plays a factor. Wore Von Zipper's and Spy's on different days and near exact conditions. Spy's never got one bit of fog - they're super comfy and fit my face really well. VZ's don't fit as well and aren't as comfortable - didn't fog up on runs but standing in line and on the lift my breath would slowly creep in a fog from my nose up. That never happened once with my SPY's. Seems like you have to find a goggle that fits perfectly and stick with it!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I fucking hate/love goggles so much.

I wish all the dickheads who want to put ball bearings in our bindings would spend time fixing something that IS actually broken. Goggle tech blows imo. I mean they are trying to overcome some pretty serious factors, but I sure wish they worked perfect. To be fair the kind of tech I want would probably be parallel with a teleportation device.....


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

madmax said:


> Fit around the face definitely plays a factor. Wore Von Zipper's and Spy's on different days and near exact conditions. Spy's never got one bit of fog - they're super comfy and fit my face really well. VZ's don't fit as well and aren't as comfortable - didn't fog up on runs but standing in line and on the lift my breath would slowly creep in a fog from my nose up. That never happened once with my SPY's. Seems like you have to find a goggle that fits perfectly and stick with it!


My Spy Platoons fit better than my Anon's and I've never had issues with my Spy gogs. Good point.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> My Spy Platoons fit better than my Anon's and I've never had issues with my Spy gogs. Good point.


I have the platoons too. They are definitely my everyday goggles now with the VZ's as backup.


----------



## woopadydoo (Nov 14, 2012)

madmax said:


> Fit around the face definitely plays a factor. Wore Von Zipper's and Spy's on different days and near exact conditions. Spy's never got one bit of fog - they're super comfy and fit my face really well. VZ's don't fit as well and aren't as comfortable - didn't fog up on runs but standing in line and on the lift my breath would slowly creep in a fog from my nose up. That never happened once with my SPY's. Seems like you have to find a goggle that fits perfectly and stick with it!


Good point! I've always felt that my anons pinch a bit at the nose, and feel a bit small (width-wise), but from what I can tell, I don't have any gaps. Worth looking into though. Might just be worth spending more time trying on different kinds to get that perfect fit. Too bad there's no way to "sample" them! lol


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> My Spy Platoons fit better than my Anon's and I've never had issues with my Spy gogs. Good point.


4 pairs of goggles this year. Wish I read this… Next pair SPY.


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

I got a pair of Anon Realms from like 2011. Never had fogging issues with them and they're still awesome.


----------



## Zoster (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the replys! The fit seems to be ok, i just checked and there are no gaps between the foam and my face, but i will wear them tighter next time, see if there's any difference. i also attached a pic of the gap between goggles and helmet, in case it matters (as far as i know, this is a right fit, where you don't have much space between them)


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> 4 pairs of goggles this year. Wish I read this… Next pair SPY.


I think his point is that his Spy's fit *HIM *better

After wasting money on poorly fitting goggles for a few years, last year I decided that I was going to follow the same buying process as I do with boots. (good goggles are into the same price range as some boots, so why not?)

I went to my local store prepared to spend a full afternoon trying everything on. I brought my helmet, put on goggles, walked around, looked at boards, tried on jackets, tried some boots, etc. I tried to wear them for 20 minutes each before I moved onto another pair. I wore a heavy sweater so that I would get a bit overheated.

I actually got a bit of fog/condensation in some of them (expensive ones too) inside the store!

In the end, I bought the Smith I/O, paid full retail and they have never fogged. I liked a lot of goggles for their optics, but the Smith fit my face best.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Bones said:


> I think his point is that his Spy's fit *HIM *better



Yes exactly. My Anons seem like great goggles just don't quite fit my face as well as my Spy goggles. Who know maybe the Anons will fit you better.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Anon M2's are huge... Probably the biggest goggles I've tried on, and I tried on almost everything the store had to offer... They're slightly bigger than Spy Doom's, and Smith I/Ox's.

I find that my helmet actually pushes the M2's down just enough to make it pinch my nose... Not uncomfortably, but enough to block my nasal passages... After some adjusting, its less noticeable. I'm sure once the foam around my nose packs out a bit, they'll fit perfectly.

I've only worn them once, so far, it was -23c (-9 F) with the wind, they did not fog once.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Smith Maze helmet and when updating my goggles for the season tried the M2 and M1. The M2s were huge...way too big for my face and like the poster above were pinching down on my nose quite badly when I had the helmet on too. M1s a little better but not much. In the end I went with Smith I/Os, which fit best with the Smith helmet and are a med/lrg frame so no weird fit on my face. The only thing that attracted me to the Anon's were the mag lens change system which is super easy, especially the M2s. But the fit wasn't good so went with Smith. No fogging so far. They have a new 5x fogging system lens tech apparently...not sure what that means but seems to work...


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I am wearing what is now an older style of google; VZ Feenom. The only time I have had an issue was earlier this season when in -26 C (without the wind!!! ) they started to freeze up inside. To this point I have never had a problem with them and none since. ( It is finally starting to warm up )

Reading this thread I think the key factor here is "fit" and as we should all be aware; one google does not fit all, no matter how cool or "high tech". Good on you Bones to take the time to try em all out. 

We often spend so much time deciding what board, bindings and boots we are going to get and then spend way less time on googles and nothing pisses you off more than having everything else nicely dialled in and then you can't SEE !!!

No matter the brand, find ones that fit and work and stick with 'em. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## justinthorpe (Oct 31, 2013)

I have Anon goggles, & they've fogged once in -29c (-20f)
They've never fogged since, though I've never ridden in that cold of weather with them. I think it is to do with the fit of them, I was wearing a balaclava when they fogged. They don't fog when I don't wear the balaclava. :dunno:


----------



## Zoster (Jan 26, 2014)

so i went today in a local park (not a snowpark, just a town park where we build some kickers) and i didn't have anything covering my face, and i didn't use a helmet, just a beanie, and my goggles just fogged up quite a lot just from the heat ans sweat of my head/face. This can't be normal, right?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Zoster said:


> so i went today in a local park (not a snowpark, just a town park where we build some kickers) and i didn't have anything covering my face, and i didn't use a helmet, just a beanie, and my goggles just fogged up quite a lot just from the heat ans sweat of my head/face. This can't be normal, right?


How much were you sweating? I mean, if you're sweating like a whore in church, your goggles are probably gonna fog up.

Pull that lens out and check carefully around the edges to see if there's any separation.


----------



## Zoster (Jan 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> How much were you sweating? I mean, if you're sweating like a whore in church, your goggles are probably gonna fog up.
> 
> Pull that lens out and check carefully around the edges to see if there's any separation.


not that much...just got somewhat hot from climbing on foot back to top after hitting the kicker 

I'll try the lens thingie, would be so great if it remediates the problem, though i doubt it


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

the reason they are fogging up is because you are hiking in them. All goggles will fog. Put them up on your helmet when you walk up, then put them back on to drop in


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the Anon Comrade goggle and they constantly fog.. Like all the time! Adjusted them, checked for gaps,etc. They still fog! My old smith prophecy goggle never fogged. Will never buy another Anon product.

Has anyone tried the spy doom goggle? .. Call me intrigued!


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I got the smith iox with a smith helmet.

Are you kidding of course no fogging.

The helmet actually pulls air out of the goggle.

Smith Technology | SmithOptics.com

Smith Products | SmithOptics.com


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ive got the M2 and a sandbox helmet. Ive only fogged up once but it was my fault for leaving the goggles out in the car overnight so they were wet. 

Loving the M2s and wouldnt go back to anything. I have the M2s, IO, APX, and Onset. M2s are my fav with the onset a close 2nd.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I use Oakley Airwaves, and they do have a problem with fogging sometimes, but then with electronics inside the goggle itself, there will always be an issue with heat as they have a monitor, i can always tell when they are gonna start fogging as the monitor starts to fog 1st... Very easily dealt with by simply removing my helmet, lifting them of my face on to the top of the helmet makes it worse, but it is not very often so i deal with it...

On a flip side, i used to pinball a lot before i broke my back 6 years ago, and i NEVER had that issue, as my goggles had this on them...

Paintball JT Vortex 2 Goggle Fan Blk Spectra Flex New | eBay

When will they come up with something similar for goggles, i mean tech nowadays is so advanced and stuff can be made so small now, that an extra $50 for something that never fogs is definitely worth it in my mind...!!!


----------



## justinthorpe (Oct 31, 2013)

They're Anon guys, they're cheap goggles, of course they're going to fog. They're great if you're just riding in mild temps. I wouldn't go as far as not buying an Anon product. They make some great stuff, just not goggles.


----------



## Zoster (Jan 26, 2014)

justinthorpe said:


> They're Anon guys, they're cheap goggles, of course they're going to fog. They're great if you're just riding in mild temps. I wouldn't go as far as not buying an Anon product. They make some great stuff, just not goggles.


Cheap? what standards do You have...? At least on the local market these (Anon Insurgent) were ones of the most expensive you can find, on the par with top of the line dragon and electric ones. can''t really find spy, smith or oakleys here, in case those are in some kind of other price range, but these costed me about the same as my bindings, which are some decent Ride model


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

justinthorpe said:


> They're Anon guys, they're cheap goggles, of course they're going to fog. They're great if you're just riding in mild temps. I wouldn't go as far as not buying an Anon product. They make some great stuff, just not goggles.


You must be smoking crack man.. Anon or Burton make some expensive googles.. the M2,M1,Comrade,hawkeye just to name some models. They are all high end goggles. I would never classify them as cheap.


----------



## justinthorpe (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought my Anons for 60$ brand new...:dunno:


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

What model goggle? Helix? Figment?

Both of those are the lowest of the anon line. So yes, you won't get the best performance out of those.

If its either the helix or the figment, then yes, the lowest end model of the line is not going to be the nicest goggle out there.

If its anything higher than the helix or figment, then you got it on sale. Something being on sale does not make it a crappy, cheap goggle.


----------



## justinthorpe (Oct 31, 2013)

Im not sure what they are, my buddy owns a board shop & he got me them for super cheap. They're neither the helix or figment...


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

For what it's worth I used to have issues with my goggles fogging up (anon hawkeye) until I got a new jacket with a higher collar. Have an AK Cyclic jacket now and no issues at all. My old jacket was too big for me and I guess the neck hole let too much body heat out.


----------

